# Moving to Spain with pregnant wife? Questions on healthcare etc



## Yorkie74 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi,

We have planned to move to Spain, Javea on the Costa Blanca in May and my wife is pregnant. We have a family business lined up and accommodation etc thats all no problem but we are wondering about what will happen about the pre and post natal care etc?

Looking into it we cant go private because she would have had to have pre qualified 12 months in advance, that makes sense. I understand the Valencian government now lets non residents pay into the system and get access straight away to the healthcare at around 60 Euros a months? Im not sure the standard EHIC would cover her?

We are prepared to pay extra if necessary just we want to some assurance and/or advice from people who may have gone through similar situation?

thanks
Yorkie


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

EHIC only covers tourists and for emergency treatment only. So thats not going to help. If you're planning to run a business, then you will need to be autonomo and that involves a monthly payment, part of which goes towards healthcare - so that should cover you!!?? 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Yorkie74 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have planned to move to Spain, Javea on the Costa Blanca in May and my wife is pregnant. We have a family business lined up and accommodation etc thats all no problem but we are wondering about what will happen about the pre and post natal care etc?
> 
> ...


:welcome:

from a very chilly Jávea 

you say that you have a business lined up - in that case you'll have full access to state healthcare because you'll be 'paying into the system' as it were

you just have to get registered as resident & have all your SS paperwork etc sorted as quickly as possible - all is done in Denia (all the offices are within a few minutes walk of each other) & then you register with a doctor in Jávea

the EHIC will cover her in the meantime/short term for any immediate needs

for the 'buy in' scheme you have to be registered as resident for 12 months before you qualify - but that won't be an issue for you/relevant


----------

